# >>> !!! Maintainance Notice !!! <<<



## PDX_Doug

*>>> !!! FORUM STATUS UPDATE !!! <<<
PLEASE READ!*​
*UPDATE: 08/11/07 @ 10:21AM PDT:*

*Last night the forum was transferred to a new server. Unfortunately, all did not go smoothly, and as those of you who tried to get on earlier this morning found, things were even more messed up than ever!









I have just received word from Invision that they have found the problem and corrected it. From where I sit, it looks like they got it right. Both my PC and Mac seem - at first glance - to be working correctly.

Please take a look around and let me know if you are still having any problems. To those of you that were having to disable security features on your computers to access the site, please try turning them back up, and let me know how everything is working.

Again, thank you for your patience. Let's hope this is the end of the issue and we can get back to normal now.









Happy Trails,
Doug*

*UPDATE: 08/10/07 @ 1:37PM PDT:*

*The forum move is scheduled for tonight, around Midnight Eastern time. Expect some downtime.

Happy Trails,
Doug*

*UPDATE: 08/10/07 @ 6:30AM PDT:*

*Due to continuing problems with the new sever installation, the people at Invision have agreed to move our forum to another - proven - server.
They believe that the current problems are server based, and this change should cure the issue up (Let's hope so!). In any case...

DURING THE TRANSFER THE FORUM WILL BE OFFLINE.*

*They expect the downtime to be 3-4 hours. At this time, I do not know exactly when the transfer will start, but I have encouraged them to do it today if at all possible. Again, allow me to express my appreciation for your collective patience on this, and I do apologize for all the disruption and inconvience it has caused.

Let's all keep our fingers crossed, and hope this does the trick!

Happy Trails,
Doug*

*THE EMOTICONS ARE BACK!*
































































(What more can I say!)

*GALLERY / ALBUMS NOW AVIALABLE - FULLY OPERATIONAL:*
The gallery and related albums are now back on line, and fully operational. WHOO HOO!!!
And yes, you can upload portrait format photos now! DOUBLE WHOO HOO!!!

*MEMBER PHOTOS FIXED:*
You should now be able to upload member photos in your profile.

*OLD BUDDIES ARE NOW NEW FRIENDS:*
The "Buddies" database from the old version has now been merged into the new "Friends" database. Same thing, different names. You should see your prior lists now.

*SESSION TIMEOUT INCREASED:*
The period of inactivity before a users session is terminated - requiring logging in again - has been increased from one hour to two hours.

*FORUM LINK FIXED:*
It looks like I was able to get the "Foums" link in the Site Navigation pane of the home page fixed. Please give it a try, and let me know if you are still having problems with it.

*TEMPORARY WORK-AROUND:*
At the current time, the "Forums" link in the Site Navigation pane of the home page is not working.
If you look above that pane (and below the "Logged in as:...") you will see "Outback RV Owners Forum". Click on that, and it will take you directly to the Forum Index.

Kudos to sgalady for picking up on this one! Well done, Darlene!

Per the previous warning, last night the forum was transferred to new servers and a new ISP.
As you have probably noted, there are a few loose ends to wrap up. Please be assured we will work through them as quickly as possible. I have just been able to sign on for the first time myself about 20 minutes ago, so I am still finding my way around myself.

A few issues I have found so far:

1. The 'Home Page' is missing. Well... it' there, but not where it should be! If you click on the Outbackers.com link under Invision in the masthead, you will go to the home page. Oddly enough, "Home" will not take you there! I have already addressed this, and as soon as Invision changes one line of code on their end, this problem should be solved.

2. It appears the link to the personal galleries is not working.

3. Several of the emoticons are missing. This was expected, and will be addressed.

4. The Outbackers masthead is missing.

I'm sure there will be more issues come up over the next couple of days. If you would post anything you find here, I will get through them as quick as I can.

On the more positive side, we are now being hosted by the same company that wrote and distributes the forum software we use. This 'inside' knowledge of the software by the ISP should be a great benefit to us in dealing with any future problems.

During the transfer, Invision also upgraded us to the newest version of the Power Board software. I have not had much chance to get into it yet, but from what I am seeing, there are some pretty cool changes. I'll be really happy if we can post portrait format photos again!

The new relationship with Invision is also going to provide the opportunity to add some very cool new capabilities to the community. More on that later.









Anyway, thank you for your patience, and welcome to our new home! Now, I've gotta run... Lot's of work to do!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Bump!


----------



## RizFam

Thanks Doug it looks great!








The fews things that I've noticed you have already mentioned in your post. I'll be sure add things as I come across them.

Thanks again,
Tami


----------



## Sayonara

Looks good and seems to run a little better too. Thanks!
DT


----------



## mswalt

Who's that picture by my login name?









I assume it's in color if I'm online and black and white if not, correct?

Mark


----------



## California Jim

That's "Outbacke" The master poster


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

mswalt said:


> Who's that picture by my login name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume it's in color if I'm online and black and white if not, correct?
> 
> Mark


remember...mine needs the gray adjusted every 6 weeks









THERE...my first fix of the day!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hey! I'm now ten years younger! Thanks Doc for the time machine!


----------



## N7OQ

OK not sure if it is just me but when I go to Outbackers.com I just get to a Index page says Index of/ and 2 folders [DIR] cgi-bin/ and [DIR] forums/ now if I click on the forum folder I get in, is this right? I only see 3 icons only like





















Kinda weird.

Add if I click on home I go to that same Index page


----------



## mountainlady56

When I go to OBers.com, I get to the home page, now, but then when I click on "forums" it won't take me there. So, I have to click on someone's name, and go to wherever THEY are, and then it will get me in the "forum" page and then I can go from there. Will this soon be fixed? Can't find my "signature wave", either.
Darlene


----------



## mswalt

Another issue.......Where are my buddies? I can't find my buddies! How can I PM my buddies? Help, my buddies! I"m lost without my buddies!

Seriously, though, where are they? Do I need to start over again with "Friends"?









Mark


----------



## Crawfish

I have noticed when you are in your 'friends list' and you click on their name or "Send this Friend a PM " nothing happens. I am guessing when you click on their name it should take you to their profile, and of course the send an PM is self explanatory.

P.S. Before you add someone to your friends list make sure you go to your controls and click on "Personal Portal Information" look under "Notifications Option" and pick "No Notification" for new friends unless you want send an Email or PM automatically to that person telling them that you have added them to your friend list. Your choice.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Crawfish said:


> I have noticed when you are in your 'friends list' and you click on their name or "Send this Friend a PM " nothing happens. I am guessing when you click on their name it should take you to their profile, and of course the send an PM is self explanatory.
> 
> P.S. Before you add someone to your friends list make sure you go to your controls and click on "Personal Portal Information" look under "Notifications Option" and pick "No Notification" for new friends unless you want send an Email or PM automatically to that person telling them that you have added them to your friend list. Your choice.


Leon,

I'll look into this. This is another one that is working fine on my computers (PC & Mac), but others have problems with. At this point I don't know if it is browser related, skins, operating system, cache or what. Invision tech support is closed until Monday morning. I will get with them as soon as I can.

Hang tight!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I need to fix some pics in the Staff thread but can't find my edit button....and the pics were ok size last night but now today are HUGEAMONGOUS


----------



## Crawfish

PDX_Doug said:


> I'll look into this. This is another one that is working fine on my computers (PC & Mac), but others have problems with. At this point I don't know if it is browser related, skins, operating system, cache or what. Invision tech support is closed until Monday morning. I will get with them as soon as I can.
> 
> Hang tight!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Opps, my bad Doug. When I open my friends list it opens into a different window, I then opened it to full screen. Then when I was clicking on their names it was opening their profile in the background where I could not see it. It works fine. Sorry.

Leon


----------



## PDX_Doug

Crawfish said:


> I'll look into this. This is another one that is working fine on my computers (PC & Mac), but others have problems with. At this point I don't know if it is browser related, skins, operating system, cache or what. Invision tech support is closed until Monday morning. I will get with them as soon as I can.
> 
> Hang tight!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Opps, my bad Doug. When I open my friends list it opens into a different window, I then opened it to full screen. Then when I was clicking on their names it was opening their profile in the background where I could not see it. It works fine. Sorry.

Leon








[/quote]

Whew!

One less hair to pull out!!!

Thanks for letting me know Leon.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie

I noticed that this change has reset my default Outbackers page. That was weird.

Reverie


----------



## RizFam

Doug personal photos are back .....Thanks

Tami


----------



## having_fun

I cant see the forum at all from home. Bellsouth is my ISP. Works fine here at work, but at home, nothing.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

having_fun said:


> I cant see the forum at all from home. Bellsouth is my ISP. Works fine here at work, but at home, nothing.


guess you have to stay at work!







just kidding.........


----------



## 3LEES

I cannot access the forum with my DW's laptop or my Notebook. It works fine with my desktop.

I use the same cable hookup with a wireless router for all three. I have cleared the cache, the temp. internet files, and have tried typing the address directly into the address bar. I can get to the forum through the contibution page and members page, but when I click onto the Outbackers.com link at the top of the page, nothing.

Some suggestions?


----------



## having_fun

Tonight, I went to the other computer in the house and it came up just fine, so,,,,,,,,, its not my ISP. I turned off my norton internet security on my main one and the site came up just fine.

You may want to check and turn off any extra security software you may be using to test it.

Not sure what to do, but I'm tried of staying at work......







So I may have to live with an "un-secure" computer.


----------



## mountainlady56

The forum's "forgetting" me......that is, I am having to sign in, again, everytime I come here. Is anyone else experiencing that?








Darlene







(OHHH............thanks for my "signature emoticon" back. Now I feel better!!)


----------



## skippershe

Why is this happening???








Click to view full image?










Thanks!


----------



## PDX_Doug

skippershe said:


> Why is this happening???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to view full image?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Dawn,

I believe this is a bandwidth saving feature of the new software. Anything larger than a certain size is reduced for presentation on the board. Then, the option is given to view it full size if you want. I have not had a lot of time to get into some of the Admin controls of this version yet, but I'm pretty sure that's what it is.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Please read first post regarding forum down time.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Thanks for keeping on them Doug!! Is this going to be a temp fix until they get their new servers running correctly, or will this next change over be our new home?


----------



## MaeJae

PDX_Doug said:


> Please read first post regarding forum down time.


THANK - YOU Doug!!!
You are awesome for undertaking such a large responsibility!

Everything will work out... it will just take time! ...We are a patient bunch of coconuts!

MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug

H2oSprayer said:


> Thanks for keeping on them Doug!! Is this going to be a temp fix until they get their new servers running correctly, or will this next change over be our new home?


This will be our new permanent home.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tomlholmes

YOU 'DA' MAN DOUG,







YOU 'DA' MAN!!









Appreciate you relentless work.

*HEIDI*


----------



## Sayonara

Hey thanks Doug for continuing the pursuit !! Im sure its no small task keeping up on this!! 
Your doing a great job!






















DT


----------



## 'Ohana

Thanks for the update Doug







and you don't need to apologize !

Ed


----------



## skippershe

OK, so we'll be going down around 9:00 pm pacific...guess I'd better make an alternate plan, like spending some time with my family









Thanks Doug for all your hard work on this


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> OK, so we'll be going down around 9:00 pm pacific...guess I'd better make an alternate plan, like spending some time with my family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Doug for all your hard work on this


type...type..type - Post
type...type..type - Post
type...type..type - Post
type...type..type - Post
type...type..type - Post
type...type..type - Post
type...type..type - Post
type...type..type - Post

Must get done before cut off tonight. Guess I have no reason to stay up until 2am tonight. Perhaps I can stay up and be the first one back on AFTER the move.


----------



## Camping Fan

> *>>> !!! FORUM STATUS UPDATE !!! <<<
> PLEASE READ!*​
> *UPDATE: 08/11/07 @ 10:21AM PDT:*
> 
> *Last night the forum was transferred to a new server. Unfortunately, all did not go smoothly, and as those of you who tried to get on earlier this morning found, things were even more messed up than ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just received word from Invision that they have found the problem and corrected it. From where I sit, it looks like they got it right. Both my PC and Mac seem - at first glance - to be working correctly.
> 
> Please take a look around and let me know if you are still having any problems. To those of you that were having to disable security features on your computers to access the site, please try turning them back up, and let me know how everything is working.
> 
> Again, thank you for your patience. Let's hope this is the end of the issue and we can get back to normal now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug*


*Woo Hoo!!!!* Everything's back to normal!







Thanks for being persistent in getting things straightened out Doug.


----------



## Sayonara

ALRIGHT !!!!














It works again. What a great gift after camping in the OB. I returned home to my favorite site up and running again!

Thanks for all your support!!
DT


----------



## z-family




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

z-family said:


> Everything is back to normal here too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


Have been sick in bed since around noon Saturday so have only been on forum once, but so far so good!
(isn't is crazy that even when sick in bed you'll drag yourself out to log onto the forum?







)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> (isn't is crazy that even when sick in bed you'll drag yourself out to log onto the forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Glad to see you have your priorities straight.









Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## Thor

Thanks Doug.

Thor


----------

